# Yellow River



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

After getting a boat last summer, I began doing some fishing on the escambia because it was the closest and most accessible place for me. I would like to try out yellow river this year some. 

Where is the best ramp to put in? I am coming from Pensacola, so I would guess, maybe the ramp in Milton??

I'm mainly bass fishing. Do I need to go up river or is it better fishing towards the mouth?

Any other tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

We used to launch at Brown's Fishcamp at the end of Ward Basin rd. But I have not been there in years. You can also launch at the Yellow River bridge on 87. Good luck


----------



## Wthom12 (Nov 11, 2009)

There are two ramps on Yellow at the south end. Both are off Ward Basin Road. First exit off I-10 past Blackwater Bridge take a right and it will end at Brown it OK, the other use to be calleed Cooye's can't remember the new namebut it OK also.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help!

Anyone have any tips about the fishing??


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Any tips on the fishing, lol? Yeah, don't go right now. Yellow has been horrbile the past couple of months, maybe go in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Bookmark the following website and check it before a trip to Yellow River, if the river level is above *37 feet* . . .DON'T BOTHER GOING!









http://weatherforyou.com/wxinfo/hw3/hw3.php?forecast=riversobs&gauge=MLYF1


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Does anyone know where I can get a map?


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I had a map that I picked up at Buck & Bass out on Pineforest Rd. Go by there and check it out. I put in at the ramp down at the end of Ward Basin Rd. 

Tight Lines


----------

